# Mounting options



## Italian Bee (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey everyone i got a set of hand and thumb warmers for my atv, but it has a power control. Like these
http://www.mooseutilities.com/products.jsp?level1=976&product_group_id=3005

I was wondering were is everyone mounting these, also were are the mounting there accessory switches (etc stobe lights, sander) I have an 08 Polaris sportsman 800.

Thank for all your help


----------

